# Autoglym Polar Seal - First Impressions



## iCraig

Being a massive Autoglym fan and the fact they released Polar Seal a week or so ago, I hankered after getting some of this and giving it ago.

I had high expectations from it for ease of use and great results, which seems to be the usual Autoglym way.

So I tried this out on my Focus today by starting with Polar Blast, this time I used 50ml to 600ml of water and the foam was still thick plus it still clung well. I could still see the dirt being dragged off. On the plus side it did not linger on the drive for ages!

I did also buy some Polar Wash, but with the weather being so cold I decide against using it as the pressure washer will dump a lot more water on the ground than 2bm. So I followed with AG Pure Shampoo then a rinse.

Then it was on to the Polar Seal, the instructions say to use 4 capfuls to at least 200ml and I did about 250ml instead.

So it sprays on easily and evenly via the foam lance and then on to rinsing. It rinses really easily and leaves amazing gloss.

Another brilliant product from AG!


----------



## Fairtony

Looks glossy and nice (althought might be the camera, I doubt everones car on that street looks quite so glossy IRL LOL!)

Would love to know what the beading and durability is like in real terms.


----------



## Webarno

Looks great!

Any impressions on the protective and beading/sheeting qualities yet?


----------



## iCraig

Webarno said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Any impressions on the protective and beading/sheeting qualities yet?


Sheeting and beading when rinsing was insane, but time will tell as for protective aspect.


----------



## Andyblue

Looks good - as you say, very easy to apply. 

Be interested in its longevity :thumb:


----------



## Webarno

Excellent. 
Looking forward to trying it tomorrow.


----------



## BTS

I've easily had 3 months out of it. It's brilliant. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Looks good :thumb: my local parts place has this in stock so will have to try some,I really like the spray on rinse off products in winter saves alot of time and hassle.


----------



## Webarno

Tried this out today and in my honest opinion, it is a game changer (especially for the winter).

So easy to use and the results are unreal.
You can literally see it working as soon as it hits the paint, and begins beading up.

Can't comment of longevity yet, but as long as the protection lasts a couple weeks, I'll be happy.

I'll let the pics do the rest of the talking...

(Not sure why the pics are coming out so low res on here)


----------



## matty.13

Some serious beads their


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig

It’s been raining here and the beading is incredible! Will get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Autoglym

Thanks for all your photos and feedback so far. It was a hit with the test team and glad to see you guys love it too.


----------



## Marve

Autoglym said:


> Thanks for all your photos and feedback so far. It was a hit with the test team and glad to see you guys love it too.


I brought some yesterday but am yet to try it. Any insight to initial sales levels? It seems to have garnered a lot of interest, would be good to hear how that has transferred through to sales on the new range.


----------



## mr.t

Intriqued on this..

so is it deisnged to be a drying aid or a quick top up of protection or both or a goss enhancer?

Ive used demon shine in the past and was very cheap and worked very well help dry the car and add some shine However i only used it via the original spray bottle so it hurt my hand haha after going over the whole car with it...but i didnt think of applying it via foam lance to be honest..

Then i tried chemical guys after wash, it left a stunning gloss but i wasnt convinced as a drying aid and it was very expensive and didnt last long so i wanted to either go back to demon shine or try this instead.

Has anybody compared this to demon shine or chemical guys after wash?

Chemical guys is 474ml for around £16 with p+p 
Demon shine can be had for £6 to £8 for 1 litre
autogly polar seal £20 for 1 litre..

so chemical guys comes out asthe most expensive...but how does autoglym compare to demon shine? i wait to see what you guys think before i buy either demon shine again or try this autoglym polar seal out.


----------



## Kenan

Forensic Detailing on YouTube has just reviewed this

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gafferinc

You can get Demon Shine for about £10 for 5 litres - Car Plan Hi Wax Rinse is the same stuff I believe https://ebay.us/bnA8IG


----------



## iCraig

mr.t said:


> Intriqued on this..
> 
> so is it deisnged to be a drying aid or a quick top up of protection or both or a goss enhancer?
> 
> Ive used demon shine in the past and was very cheap and worked very well help dry the car and add some shine However i only used it via the original spray bottle so it hurt my hand haha after going over the whole car with it...but i didnt think of applying it via foam lance to be honest..
> 
> Then i tried chemical guys after wash, it left a stunning gloss but i wasnt convinced as a drying aid and it was very expensive and didnt last long so i wanted to either go back to demon shine or try this instead.
> 
> Has anybody compared this to demon shine or chemical guys after wash?
> 
> Chemical guys is 474ml for around £16 with p+p
> Demon shine can be had for £6 to £8 for 1 litre
> autogly polar seal £20 for 1 litre..
> 
> so chemical guys comes out asthe most expensive...but how does autoglym compare to demon shine? i wait to see what you guys think before i buy either demon shine again or try this autoglym polar seal out.


I think you are missing the point of this product.

Polar seal is a spray on sealant that lasts up to 3 months. Yes it makes it easier to dry but it adds protection too.

The others you've mentioned probably don't have much durability at all and could be compared to Autogloss Rinse if you want a comparison.


----------



## Polished Adam

I saw that Autoglym where recommending that the product isn't used on glass, has anyone had any adverse effects on glass with Polar Seal?

I'm a Wetcoat fanboy and that can be used on glass and is marketed to have a 12 week durability but I like the idea of having three products from the same family that work together through a snowfoam lance that need minimal effort on maintence washes


----------



## iCraig

Polished Adam said:


> I saw that Autoglym where recommending that the product isn't used on glass, has anyone had any adverse effects on glass with Polar Seal?
> 
> I'm a Wetcoat fanboy and that can be used on glass and is marketed to have a 12 week durability but I like the idea of having three products from the same family that work together through a snowfoam lance that need minimal effort on maintence washes


It's fine on side windows etc. It's just the windscreen they say to avoid direct application. Probably smears screens in testing maybe?


----------



## fatdazza

Have used my test version a couple of times and while I avoided direct application to the windscreen, it is impossible to avoid some going on the windscreen. No problems at all with smearing.


----------



## davyr

Could this be used watered down in a spray bottle? Less likely of getting it on windows if done like this&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## iCraig

davyr said:


> Could this be used watered down in a spray bottle? Less likely of getting it on windows if done like this��


Probably but it's very highly concentrated so you'll have to work put the dilution by trial and error.


----------



## GleemSpray

davyr said:


> Could this be used watered down in a spray bottle? Less likely of getting it on windows if done like this


I like the idea of this - to use it as a last step drying aid / top up.

My guess is that the recommended 40ml in 200 water is based on being diluted into approx 3 litres of water total ( 30 seconds of pressure washer output in total, to use up half of the lance bottle contents?) I am basing that on domestic pressure washers putting out 5 to 7 litres per minute total on average from what i have seen.

So my best guesstimate is that 30ml in a 3 litre pump sprayer or 10ml in a 1 litre hand sprayer would probobly work pretty much same as using it via pressure washer? Or does that sound way out?


----------



## WHIZZER

we will be testing this soon along with the other Polar products


----------



## Radish293

Picked up some today but yet to try it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym

fatdazza said:


> Have used my test version a couple of times and while I avoided direct application to the windscreen, it is impossible to avoid some going on the windscreen. No problems at all with smearing.


Also, if it does go on the windscreen, just clean it with Fast Glass or Car Glass Polish. Problem solved.


----------



## Radish293

Used it for the first time yesterday and I have to say I’m impressed. Seriously easy to use. Immediately showed its beading properties and dried off to leave I nice glossy deep shine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Are you guys rinsing the lance through with water after using polar seal? On my list of thing to get

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

Answer no because I tried to service the lance the other day and appear to have messed it up. I’m in the process of getting a replacement. But will be rinsing when I get a new one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig

Kenan said:


> Are you guys rinsing the lance through with water after using polar seal? On my list of thing to get
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yeah I rinsed mine through as per the instructions, although I am considering getting a second lance too!


----------



## Radish293

iCraig said:


> Yeah I rinsed mine through as per the instructions, although I am considering getting a second lance too!


Cheapest I can find is in2detailing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig

Radish293 said:


> Cheapest I can find is in2detailing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My main lance is an in2detailing one. I was thinking of getting a cheap Karcher FJ6 off eBay for Polar Seal only as it is not like it needs to foam up.

A major word of warning though, make sure you rinse your lance thoroughly! I rinsed mine last time but obviously not enough as it was blocked with Polar Seal when I started using it today!


----------



## Radish293

iCraig said:


> My main lance is an in2detailing one. I was thinking of getting a cheap Karcher FJ6 off eBay for Polar Seal only as it is not like it needs to foam up.
> 
> A major word of warning though, make sure you rinse your lance thoroughly! I rinsed mine last time but obviously not enough as it was blocked with Polar Seal when I started using it today!


Thanks for the heads up I will make sure I rinse the new one.
I had a smaller version of the Karcher lance and wasn't impressed. With discount the in2detailing is only £16.15. So it's shopping Sunday for me. I'm sure I can make it up to £50 for free delivery.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t

Just brought some today

picked it up for £8 has had 10 percent off aa voucher and a gift card to use up 

cant wait to try it tommorow 

Will let you know what i think


----------



## iCraig

Radish293 said:


> Thanks for the heads up I will make sure I rinse the new one.
> I had a smaller version of the Karcher lance and wasn't impressed. With discount the in2detailing is only £16.15. So it's shopping Sunday for me. I'm sure I can make it up to £50 for free delivery.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm thinking of something like this just for polar seal.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/362336567133


----------



## Cat Face

Is Polar Seal the same product as Coat-it?


----------



## iCraig

Cat Face said:


> Is Polar Seal the same product as Coat-it?


According to Autoglym they are from the same 'family' chemistry wise, but it's likely Coat-It is slightly different to work in the professional environment.


----------



## Droppedit

My effort from yesterday.

My current daily driver was acquired by me in November, so no chance to do any prior winter protection, not even had a clay bar near it yet


----------



## Radish293

Polar seal doing its stuff. First wash after application









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

Our Review is up on Instagram this time - seriously good product


----------



## Jedi

IS there any recommended product to rinse out Polar Seal from the foam lance after application, or just run a bottlefull of clean water through it?


----------



## Autoglym

Jedi said:


> IS there any recommended product to rinse out Polar Seal from the foam lance after application, or just run a bottlefull of clean water through it?


Nothing complex, just water :thumb:


----------



## Andy1972

so if you only have one lance, its perfectly ok to rinse the bottle out with water between each product and there wont be any risk of cross contamination etc?


----------



## riskypicker

What are the recommendations around getting this on your brakes?

Is it OK as would get between the disk and onto the pad i would imagine?


----------



## Autoglym

Andy1972 said:


> so if you only have one lance, its perfectly ok to rinse the bottle out with water between each product and there wont be any risk of cross contamination etc?


Yes, that is fine.


----------



## Autoglym

riskypicker said:


> What are the recommendations around getting this on your brakes?
> 
> Is it OK as would get between the disk and onto the pad i would imagine?


It will not cause any problems.

Do not use on motorcycles though (just looking at your profile pic)


----------



## Eddmeister

I always end up with too much snow foam left & just leave for the next wash in the lance. Would the crappy wee lance you get with most washers be sufficient enough to put this on?


----------



## fatdazza

Eddmeister said:


> I always end up with too much snow foam left & just leave for the next wash in the lance. Would the crappy wee lance you get with most washers be sufficient enough to put this on?


You can pick up a foam lance for a tenner on the bay.


----------



## Dangerousmouse

Picked up a bottle of this last week and I’ve given it a go today. 

I’ve used AF avalanche for a pre wash, 2bm with chemical guys maxi suds ii then the polar seal. 

Measured out as per instructions of 40ml:200ml water. I’ve only got an Aygo, so it’s quite a small car but I’ve only used about 60ml of mixed solution when going through AF foam lance. 

Seems to get to work instantly and the run off when rinsing is brilliant. Instructions recommend not to use it more than once a month. As long as it lasts that long, I’m happy. Cost per wash is so cheap for me as the I would only need 20ml a time, so that’s 50 applications for me!

Considering a desperate lance for this product but at the moment I bought an extra bottle, filter and some PVC tube. All in all was about a tenner. 

As others have suggested, in the winter this will be great as it is applied to a wet car. Another winner for me!


----------



## Neil the Hat

Just bought this product and was wondering if after application and removal with the pressure washer can I rinse the car as normal with a DI and leave to dry rather than drying with a towel?


----------



## Andyblue

Neil the Hat said:


> Just bought this product and was wondering if after application and removal with the pressure washer can I rinse the car as normal with a DI and leave to dry rather than drying with a towel?


Instructions on the bottle say not to let air dry as you can get water marks - to use a drying towel.

Be interesting to see if anyone has let the car air dry and did they get any issues...


----------



## Andyblue

How much are people tending to mix - instructions say 40ml and adding 200ml water - are people reducing the amount mixed (say 20ml and 100ml of water) so they don’t get any left over or are they tending to use all of the mixture. ?


----------



## Bulkhead

I've just used this for the second time and think it's pretty awesome. It sits on top of Fusso Coat and the things I like about it are easy of application and the fact that it gives trim a nice finished look, albeit over a coat of Gyeon Trim. It makes finishing the Land Cruiser a very quick and easy task and handles the black trim of the C-HR really well. I find the 40ml in 200ml is just enough for the Land Cruiser but reduce the volume by around a third for the smaller car. No sense in wasting product and AG state there is no benefit by applying too much.


----------



## Radish293

Andyblue said:


> Instructions on the bottle say not to let air dry as you can get water marks - to use a drying towel.
> 
> Be interesting to see if anyone has let the car air dry and did they get any issues...


That's what I have done, but rather than letting it air dry I use a blow dryer. It has resulted in a little spotting but quite easily buffed up with some QD and a micro fibre. I love this stuff it really brings up the shine and is really easy to apply. Great results for little effort.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_

Andyblue said:


> How much are people tending to mix - instructions say 40ml and adding 200ml water - are people reducing the amount mixed (say 20ml and 100ml of water) so they don't get any left over or are they tending to use all of the mixture. ?


I find the 40ml/200ml ratio is perfect for an average size family hatch. For a larger saloon, I use 40ml/230ml.


----------



## init6

AJ_ said:


> I find the 40ml/200ml ratio is perfect for an average size family hatch. For a larger saloon, I use 40ml/230ml.


I find that surprising. I mixed the standard 240ml amount and found that I had a lot left over - pretty sure it was about half. That's for a 5 Series Beemer so not a particularly small car.

I'm going to try mixing 120ml next time to see how that goes.


----------



## AJ_

init6 said:


> I find that surprising. I mixed the standard 240ml amount and found that I had a lot left over - pretty sure it was about half. That's for a 5 Series Beemer so not a particularly small car.
> 
> I'm going to try mixing 120ml next time to see how that goes.


There's another variable of the mix ratio coming out the foam lance. I have the top mounted dial on the lance set to the most concentrated mix, as I do with Polar Blast and Polar Wash so no adjustment is required between wash stages. I guess you could put less water in the lance bottle and add more water by adjusting it to a different setting.


----------



## init6

Good point and I'll throw in another variable - water hardness!

We've got really soft water so even for foams I have to back off the mix quite a bit to get a decent covering.

My Polar Seal mix looks just like the AG video, but I bet in a harder water area a lot more product is needed to get the same effect.

Pretty sure others in this neck of the woods have similar results.
cheers


----------



## Autoglym

init6 said:


> Good point and I'll throw in another variable - water hardness!
> 
> We've got really soft water so even for foams I have to back off the mix quite a bit to get a decent covering.
> 
> My Polar Seal mix looks just like the AG video, but I bet in a harder water area a lot more product is needed to get the same effect.
> 
> Pretty sure others in this neck of the woods have similar results.
> cheers


Autoglym is located in a really hard water area. It is all chalk round here in North Herts. The dilutions we provide will work here in Letchworth, so if you are in a hard area follow the guide, if you are in a soft you can often adjust down.


----------



## init6

Thanks AG. 

The penny just dropped with AJ_'s reply. Looks like I'm in a very soft water area - certainly compared to Letchworth (12.5 ppm vs 182.5) It could explain something I'm seeing with Polar wash - which I love. But I'll do a bit more testing and start a separate thread.


----------



## Merc5152

Hey guys. Out of interest, after using polar seal, can you/do you use a wax (such as AG HD) to put over the top?


----------



## Imprezaworks

Polar seal is just snow foam isn’t it?


----------



## rob267

Imprezaworks said:


> Polar seal is just snow foam isn't it?


No. Its a form of lsp you spray on through your snow foam lance. Polar blast is the snow foam mate.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ah yeah just double checked ha ha. Was going to say that blast was on offer at Amazon last week.


----------



## Merc5152

So would you guys use a quick wax after using the polar seal?


----------



## Imprezaworks

I’ve never used it but had a quick read. I’d personally polish then wax or put a sealant on it.


----------



## Philb1965

Merc5152 said:


> So would you guys use a quick wax after using the polar seal?


Can't see why you couldn't. I have topped up with BSD or similar products but generally I don't bother, use it once a month and it keeps the car pretty shiney with good beading. I'd only top up if it looks to have degraded personally.


----------



## roscopervis

No. The idea of Polar Seal is that it is a maintenance product rather than a full blown LSP in itself. The idea would be, you’d do your normal decon/polish/wax, then use Polar Seal once a month or so to top up the wax protection.


----------

